# Hunt question



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 January 2017)

What drugs will a huntsman decline when disposing of a horse?

I'm not up to date on this and I was curious. My boy is old and is being treated for ppid. Ideally I'd like the hunt to take him (if they will) when it's his time, if not it will be the knackerman as he is needle shy and fights. 

Genuine question from an ex hunter


----------



## neddy man (31 January 2017)

Ring the hunt kennels and ask.


----------



## Shay (2 February 2017)

It may depend on the hunt.  We will take anything regardless.  But if there have been certain drugs used in the last stages of life the  carcass will be disposed of rather than fed to hounds - but I'm afraid I don't know the technical details.  Speak to your hunt.


----------

